# Jay Cutler Video: New, Improved, and Beyond (Full Video!)



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2011)

*Jay Cutler Video: New, Improved, and Beyond *






YouTube Video


----------



## Dizm (Nov 18, 2011)

Watching this before I go to bed, lol


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Nov 19, 2011)

Dizm said:


> Watching this before I go to bed, lol



i wouldnt, will keep you awake thinking about your next gym sesh


----------



## fit4life (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!!!  enjoyed it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 19, 2011)

who filmed me and phoshopped his face in it?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 21, 2011)

Put your weights back Jay!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks


----------



## bobby6638 (Nov 21, 2011)

what year was this??   He said ronnie was still champ   & in the beginning Titus was there..  He & his girl are in jail for murdering their friend/girlfriend (i forget the whole story)  but it was messed up...

Never mind  I just watched the rest of it & saw april 2003...   I thought at first it was a recent one but when i saw Titus i new it was old.. Titus a blast from the past


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

bobby6638 said:


> what year was this?? He said ronnie was still champ & in the beginning Titus was there.. *He & his girl are in jail for murdering their friend/girlfriend (i forget the whole story) but it was messed up...[/*QUOTE]
> WTF find me a link for more info on this!


----------



## toothache (Nov 21, 2011)

Titus and his girl, Kelly Ryan, killed and set fire to their assistant.....some sh#t like that.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK!!! that shit is bananas, b-a-n-a-n-a-s!


----------



## bobby6638 (Nov 22, 2011)

ya,,  just google him,, u will find it,,  I watched the story on 60 minutes or dateline (one of those shows did it )  back in 2008 i think..  they were wacked out on all kinds of drugs....


----------



## waterstill (Nov 22, 2011)

bobby6638 said:


> ya,,  just google him,, u will find it,,  I watched the story on 60 minutes or dateline (one of those shows did it )  back in 2008 i think..  they were wacked out on all kinds of drugs....









YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 22, 2011)

Titus and his girl where jacked up on meth and killed her.


----------



## Pahlevan (Nov 22, 2011)

This guy is an animal, I don't understand why he injects synthol.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 23, 2011)

Dizm said:


> Watching this before I go to bed, lol



to much info bro...


----------

